# Senior Pictures (pricing & package) Help!!



## cameracrazymomma (Aug 1, 2007)

I need help.  I have a few people calling about Senior Pictures.  Where I am just starting out, I have no idea what to charge.

How much should I charge?

How many pictures(what sizes, how many of each) should I offer?

How many different poses do you take?

and if Im forgetting anything....let me know.

I really need your help and advice.

thanks


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Aug 1, 2007)

The quick & easy (and smart) way is to Google "Senior Portraits," then take a look at the top 10 or 15 websites.  That will give you a great sense about what to charge, and all the rest.


----------



## Peanuts (Aug 1, 2007)

I can't see your pictures, but I am curious if you have any experience with senior photography? Recently I got together with several photographers in the area who are hoping to satart up a senior photography industry in the area and I collected several of my high school friends to act as models.  It was a wonderful time, however, I can't even begin to say how difficult it is as a model, not even saying for the photographer.  

Though I am quite familiar with general posing, I was very self conscience in front of the camera and was constantly looking for cues from the photographer. Are you ready to deal with frustrating clients such as myself? 

What we had decided upon was no session charge, a free CD of *low res* edited images with *watermarks* for use on facebook, myspace, those kind of things to act as advertisement, with the signing of a model release. Any prints are 50% off the normal fee. This is just for building their senior portfolios.

One other note if this is applicable, is we did two seperate days, one out int he country in the later evening and one downtown at a 'funky' market downtown, by the second day, we were all in the throw of things and completely 'natural' as one can completely be when dressed in our grad attire as  people would stand around and just watch


----------



## SEPhotography (Aug 1, 2007)

Peanuts said:


> What we had decided upon was no session charge, a free CD of *low res* edited images with *watermarks* for use on facebook, myspace, those kind of things to act as advertisement, with the signing of a model release. Any prints are 50% off the normal fee. This is just for building their senior portfolios.



This is very popular (as I'm sure you know with MySpace. BTW - I'm on MySpace too. http://www.myspace.com/sarahephotography )

What I have concluded to is this pricing for my area (Copied from my Website):

_ All Senior Portraits pay a $50 Session Fee. With this fee I will include a $25 print credit that can be used A La Carte or on a Basic or Premium Collection (With a $200 Minimum Order). A session will be between an hour and a half and two hours. With this package up to 5 outfits are allowed. You are encouraged to bring a friend, a personal prop, car, musical instrument, a pet, or a family member. I want you to cherish the memories of high school. If you have any questions on what you can use in the shoot we can discuss them at the time an appointment is made and anytime up to the day of the shoot.

_I went with this because of my experience as a senior myself (lol, though it was about 4 years ago). I didn't come up with any specific senior packages because of my other collections. I prefer the Session Fee up front to cover proofs and travel expenses because these are Senior Pictures and 95% on location. I did however create a package of wallets that Seniors can choose from.

_I. 40 Wallets ... $40 
II. 80 Wallets ... $80
III. 120 Wallets ... $120

1 Pose per 8 Wallets.

_And thats about that!


----------



## Peanuts (Aug 1, 2007)

Whoah creepy, I was definitely just on your site about 3 hours ago Sarah (found the link on another forum)


----------

